# CA Citizen / US Resident Alien - Working in CA for US client, which tax forms to use?



## AlanSmithee (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm a Canadian citizen but have spent most of the last year in the US, so for tax purposes I am a Resident Alien. I am now living in Canada, but have some US clients that I'm hoping to do some work for remotely from here. I'm unsure of what documents to give my employers. First I figured a W8BEN, but in the documentation it says that resident aliens should instead file a W9. If I were to file a W9 though, doesn't that mean I would need a visa for that work? Or can I submit a W9 without a visa since I'm doing the work from Canada? 

Any clarification would really be appreciated. 

Thank you, 
Alan


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I have no idea, but I just wanted to say I like your username.  You must be in the film biz.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I think you are going to have to consult the IRS to see if you would still be considered a Resident Alien for 2014. If you are afraid to open that conversation for fear of jeopardizing your work permit status, I doubt that we can help you.


----------

